# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  τι πρόβλημα έχει;

## Poshnjari

γεια σας, 
έχω ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα με ένα μικρόφωνο και έναν ενισχυτή ή μίξερ δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι. 
όταν συνδέσω το μικρόφωνο με καλώδιο 2-2,5 μέτρα όλα είναι μια χαρά, όταν περνά τα τρία μέτρα κάνει πολύ θόρυβο και όταν βάζω και το καλώδιο jack του υπολογιστή δεν υποφέρετε, που είναι το πρόβλημα;
IMG_5554.jpgIMG_5555.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

Λογικά οι γειώσεις των μικροφώνων ή το ίδιο το καλώδιο είναι για πέταμα κι όχι το μήκος του καλωδίου.

----------


## chipakos-original

Λογικά η ποιότητα του καλωδίου φταίει κι όχι το μήκος του .Αν η ποιότητα του καλωδίου είναι σωστή τότε δεν υπάρχει σωστή συνδεσμολογία γείωσης στο μικρόφωνο.
Edit:Κάτι συνέβει και διπλοπόσταρα χωρίς να το θέλω......

----------


## Poshnjari

> Λογικά η ποιότητα του καλωδίου φταίει κι όχι το μήκος του .Αν η ποιότητα του καλωδίου είναι σωστή τότε δεν υπάρχει σωστή συνδεσμολογία γείωσης στο μικρόφωνο.
> Edit:Κάτι συνέβει και διπλοπόσταρα χωρίς να το θέλω......


η απόσταση είναι γύρω στα 20 μέτρα. το καλώδιο η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι 1,5 για ρεύμα. μα δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα, και με καλώδιο ιδικό για μικρόφωνο με μήκος πάνω από 2,5 μέτρα κάνει το ίδιο θόρυβο.

----------


## chipakos-original

Εννοείς ότι το καλώδιο δεν έχει μπλεντάζ.. :W00t: ..??? Οταν λες 1.5 για ρεύμα εννοείς το καλώδιο το τριπλό καφέ, μαύρο,κίτρινο.. :Crying: ?? Αν εννοείς αυτό τότε να σε ενημερώσω ότι σε πρώτη φάση το καλώδιο αυτό είναι ακατάλληλο , και ο λόγος που το κάνει ακατάλληλο είναι επειδή βγάζει θορύβους, ακριβώς δηλαδή το πρόβλημα που έχεις.Αν και η σύνδεση εσωτερικά είναι λάθος ή κάποιο καλώδιο απ τα τρία είναι ασύνδετο τότε το πρόβλημα μεγαλώνει. Παράδειγμα: όταν ακουμπήσεις το σώμα του μικροφώνου μήπως ο θόρυβος μεγαλώνει??

----------


## Poshnjari

> Εννοείς ότι το καλώδιο δεν έχει μπλεντάζ....??? Οταν λες 1.5 για ρεύμα εννοείς το καλώδιο το τριπλό καφέ, μαύρο,κίτρινο..?? Αν εννοείς αυτό τότε να σε ενημερώσω ότι σε πρώτη φάση το καλώδιο αυτό είναι ακατάλληλο , και ο λόγος που το κάνει ακατάλληλο είναι επειδή βγάζει θορύβους, ακριβώς δηλαδή το πρόβλημα που έχεις.Αν και η σύνδεση εσωτερικά είναι λάθος ή κάποιο καλώδιο απ τα τρία είναι ασύνδετο τότε το πρόβλημα μεγαλώνει. Παράδειγμα: όταν ακουμπήσεις το σώμα του μικροφώνου μήπως ο θόρυβος μεγαλώνει??


να αυτό το καλώδιο εννοώ  :Biggrin: . μα και με καλώδιο ιδικό για μικρόφωνο κάνει το ίδιο.

----------


## chipakos-original

Πως να δώσεις οδηγίες όταν ο κάθε ένας κάνει ότι θέλει?? Αν σου πω ότι το μπλεντάζ που είναι η θωράκιση του καλωδίου πρέπει να συνδεθεί στο σώμα του μικροφώνου τι θα κάνεις?? Λοιπόν αυτό που προτείνω είναι να αντικαταστήσεις το καλώδιο με κάτι σαν αυτό http://www.dt-electronics.gr/eshop/i...duct&id_lang=2... ή θα αγοράσεις ένα έτοιμο καλώδιο

----------


## Poshnjari

> Πως να δώσεις οδηγίες όταν ο κάθε ένας κάνει ότι θέλει?? Αν σου πω ότι το μπλεντάζ που είναι η θωράκιση του καλωδίου πρέπει να συνδεθεί στο σώμα του μικροφώνου τι θα κάνεις?? Λοιπόν αυτό που προτείνω είναι να αντικαταστήσεις το καλώδιο με κάτι σαν αυτό http://www.dt-electronics.gr/eshop/i...duct&id_lang=2... ή θα αγοράσεις ένα έτοιμο καλώδιο


εντάξει αυτό το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά όπως σας έχω αναφέρει και πιο πάνω κάνει το ίδιο θόρυβο και όταν το συνδέσω με τέτοιο καλώδιο πάνω από 3 μετρά.

----------


## mikemtb73

Με ποιό τροπο λύθηκε το θέμα σου τελικά φίλε?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

